# New fry



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

This was definitely a surprise. 
I moved my dalmatian molly to a separate tank for some alone time because she was attacking my other fish, including my gouramis which are three times her size.
I checked on her earlier and found her chilling with her new babies.
I counted 17-18 fry. No wonder she was acting that way. 
Of course, they're not all alive, and I don't know if she's done yet, but I gave her and her babies a plant and a bubble stone and left them alone. 
Will hopefully put up some pictures tomorrow (when I'm actually allowed online).


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Watch the mom. She might go cannibal when she's done.


----------

